# A video from our last gig



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's a video of an original tune we (Old Stereo) played at our gig last Saturday.

Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/user/oldstereoband?feature=mhee


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

What a great, funky groove!! Well done!


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nicely done. Tight as a ducks bum


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

BIGDC said:


> Very nicely done. Tight as a ducks bum


I never looked at a ducks bum. Lots of young female bums but never a duck Oh well maybe I'm missing something, by the way that is a very nice tight video though


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice Funky Sh_t!


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Good tune - really enjoyed listening to it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good tune! I enjoyed that, thanks.

Bring back the FUNK!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow thanks for the kind words guys! 
This was our first show as a band and we had a GREAT TIME! We'll be playing again next month and can't wait!
We definitely love FUNK and the old school Motown stuff. (The Meters, Parliament, Stevie Wonder, Marvin Gaye etc.)
I'd love to see some of you Ottawa guys at our next show December 30th at the Elmdale.


----------

